# Home from the 'stylist'



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther just got groomed and is trying to get his toy of the bed the 'complicated' way.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He looks good. So are you happy with your new groomer? 

I was looking especially at his legs. Did they have to shave a patch for the anaesthetic IV? Murphy is being spayed (plus the gastropexy) on Wednesday. The vet said she'd try to shave a small patch that would easily be covered by the hair around it. Not sure if Gunther had the same or if they used a different spot.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes,they did shave a little square on his front leg...you can barely see it.
Also,as you can see the side of his body was all shaved for the gastropexy,but it is growing back fast.
Good luck to you and Murphy with the surgeries.
Make sure you post updates regulary.
I am so glad it is over with.
2 weeks later they are completely back to normal.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Gunther looks very very handsome!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Gunther looks great. I have to admit now that I see Gunther looking so handsome in that clip I might take Eli that route instead.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He looks just beautiful. That clip does look very stylish, I like to see not just one length all over.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

so what is this clip called?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow does he look awesome!!! Makes me want a white spoo to go with Wriggs!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Wow does he look awesome!!! Makes me want a white spoo to go with Wriggs!


Lol...everytime Gunther takes a run through the yard after rain...which is 99% of the time here...I want a black spoo.
BTW...my daughter just rescued a 2 year old Chinese Crested from California.
Named him Melvin.
He reminds me of one of those 'my little pony' toys.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ooo, I would love to see pictures of her new little one. Chinese Cresteds are so sweet.
I can see that keeping a white spoo white would be hard but boy when they are all cleaned up, they are just so stunning. Gunther looks so soft in those pictures.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Here you go...Melvin and Stella.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Aww he is cute. He looks like more of a true hairless which is nice in that there isn't nearly as much grooming. My Torie is a very hairy hairless so she takes alot to make her look "hairless". Stella is cute too.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah,he is adorable...I have to get used to petting him.
So far I do it through his sweater,because it feels so weird to pet the skin.
Stella is one of the sweetest poodles I ever met.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Great groom! He is so handsome!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Yes,they did shave a little square on his front leg...you can barely see it.
> Also,as you can see the side of his body was all shaved for the gastropexy,but it is growing back fast.
> Good luck to you and Murphy with the surgeries.
> Make sure you post updates regulary.
> ...


Well I'm quite relieved to see that his legs look like that after the IV shave. Murphy's legs are about the same length and I'd hate to have to shave them down. The vet said they try to make it less noticeable with long-haired dogs and your vet certainly managed that.

I did notice the part where they'd shaved for his pexy. By next groom you'll never know it was there. Since Murphy is being spayed, they'll be doing hers differently - a longer incision instead of the laparoscopy. I'm a little nervous, but the vet thinks the recovery time will be the same with the added procedure and we trust her. She's been looking after our pets for 20 years!

I'll be really glad to have this over, too. I'm not looking forward to trying to keep a 7 month old quiet, but I'm just looking forward to her first really good run and play once she's recovered.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Yeah,he is adorable...I have to get used to petting him.
> So far I do it through his sweater,because it feels so weird to pet the skin.
> Stella is one of the sweetest poodles I ever met.


My friend has a crested - no hair except head, tail and feet - it does feel weird to pet his skin! lol Gunther is such a beautiful boy! I love the cut!!!:high5:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Gunther just got groomed and is trying to get his toy of the bed the 'complicated' way.


what a gorgeous dog! how did you get him to stand so still? I can't get good pix of mine - they move as soon as they see the camer!:banghead:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Pamela said:


> what a gorgeous dog! how did you get him to stand so still? I can't get good pix of mine - they move as soon as they see the camer!:banghead:


LOL...by taking about hundred pictures,figuring one has to come out OK.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

kathyd said:


> Well I'm quite relieved to see that his legs look like that after the IV shave. Murphy's legs are about the same length and I'd hate to have to shave them down. The vet said they try to make it less noticeable with long-haired dogs and your vet certainly managed that.
> 
> I did notice the part where they'd shaved for his pexy. By next groom you'll never know it was there. Since Murphy is being spayed, they'll be doing hers differently - a longer incision instead of the laparoscopy. I'm a little nervous, but the vet thinks the recovery time will be the same with the added procedure and we trust her. She's been looking after our pets for 20 years!
> 
> I'll be really glad to have this over, too. I'm not looking forward to trying to keep a 7 month old quiet, but I'm just looking forward to her first really good run and play once she's recovered.


I was surprised to see the leg as well.
Every time my Gaby was under,they shaved a strip about 2 inches around the whole leg and it was quite visible.
It is not an easy task to keep them quiet,even when walking on a leash...you know how bouncy they get.
I posted elsewhere on the forum,that what helps is using a rolled up bath towel and securing it with a big safety pin around the neck.
It does the same job as the big plastic cone and is way easier on the dog,especially for sleeping.
Keeping my fingers crossed and will be thinking about you and Murphy on Wednesday.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love the new cut!! It looks very clean and sporty. I bet it is really hard keeping a white spoo white. 
I didn't have a pexy done on Chloe. I hope we didn't make the wrong decision on this. 
Melvin and Stella are adorable!


----------

